
Show HN: ShortcutDB: database for Apple Shortcuts - oboroten
https://shortcutdb.aleks.sh
======
lucasverra
hey there, im a hacky PO. Can you give a simple example of :

\- what can i do with ShortcutDB that i CAN'T without. \- how to implement
that ?

Thanks !

